# Photography Websites / Forums



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I'll be getting a DSLR soon, and whilst I know the basics (and a bit more) such as ISO, Appature, Exposure etc, I'd like to learn a little more. Along with getting a much better understanding of focal lengths, numbers on lenses etc (again, I know basics), I'd also like to pick up some tips, suggestions etc.

Can anyone suggest a good site/forum? The web seems to be flooded with them. One that pops up a fair bit is Cambridge in Colour

TIA

Mat


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

Have a look at talkphotography.com
seems really good and lots of members willing to help.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

It is a helpful site, but there is lots of opinionated people on there.

You do realise its a very slippy slope to no money especially once you start doing more reading and wanting to do more.


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

Cambridge in Colour tutorials are really good for reading... if you want interaction try talkphotography as mentioned.

I'm a sony shooter and browse Dyxum.com but it's an AA/E mount forum so really only Minolta/Sony discussions


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

I'd lean towards a book tbh.

Forums are good but, much like you can here, you can get so much conflicting information from different from different contributors that it can end up spinning you in circles. The same thing can happen if you read a couple of different titles of magazines.

Learn the basics from a book or site like that cambridge one and more importantly from practising yourself and then step into the forums with a foundation of knowledge.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Another one depending upon your learnign nstyle is to look on You Tube for series of instructional videos on the basics. Once you find a presenter/style you like you can search out their other videos.


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

photographyonthenet


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Mike Browne does some very good tutorial videos. Find him here http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCs4S07E5NC0R7pVuzBJ0e8Q


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

I read a book which was camera specific, then get out there and practice.

Youtube has some good tips for Lighroom and Photoshop.

Also - one killer tip is to meet up with other togs.

Personally can't get away with Talk Photography but not to say it's not for you!


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

digital-photography-school.com, nice forum and have a lot of tutorials


----------

